# bí kíp mua nệm tiết kiệm chi phí cho gia đình bạn



## Nguyen Lynh (27/3/19)

Đã đến lúc bạn cần mua nệm cho gia đình nhưng không biết chọn nệm như thế nào để tiết kiệm được chi phí vì có quá nhiều thương hiệu và chất liệu nệm khác nhau trên thị trường. Đừng lo, bạn sẽ có ngay những bí kíp mua nệm tiết kiệm chi chi phí cho gia đình bạn được gói gọn trong bài viết sau đây. Nắm bắt được các bí kíp này và áp dụng ngay nhé!




_Bí Kíp Mua Nệm Tiết Kiệm Chi Phí Cho Gia Đình Bạn_​
*1. Khi nào cần thay nệm mới?*
Nệm thường có tuổi thọ trung bình từ 5 năm trở lên, nhưng nếu trong thời gian sử dụng, nệm xuất hiện những vết ố vàng, chuyển màu hay gây đau nhức thì chúng ta nên thay nệm mới ngay nhé. Để tiết kiệm được chi phí cho gia đình, không phải thay nệm mới thường xuyên, bạn nên vệ sinh nệm định kỳ để diệt các vi khuẩn và chăm sóc nệm kỹ hơn. Nhờ đó, bạn sẽ nâng cao được thời gian dùng nệm cũng như tiết kiệm được kha khá tiền cho gia đình đấy.




Bí Kíp Mua Nệm Tiết Kiệm Chi Phí Cho Gia Đình Bạn​
*2. Kích thước nệm phù hợp*
Trước khi mua nệm, bạn nên tính toán kỹ lưỡng về diện tích của không gian phòng ngủ nhà bạn, nếu đặt nệm trên giường, chúng ta nên mua giường trước và đo kích thước của nó để tìm mua nệm có kích cỡ tương ứng. Nếu không chu đáo chuẩn bị trước, bạn sẽ mắc sai lầm và có thể phải mua đi mua lại vài chiếc nệm đấy. Hiện nay, với không gian phòng nhỏ hẹp đã có những chiếc nệm gấp gọn vô cùng tiện lợi và thời trang, mức giá cũng rất phù hợp với nhiều gia đình, bạn có thể cân nhắc nếu muốn tiết kiệm chi phí nhé.

*Một số kích thước nệm cơ bản thường được sử dụng, bạn có thể tham khảo:*
Nệm đơn: 100 cm, 120cm
Nệm đôi: 160cm, 180cm, 200cm




Bí Kíp Mua Nệm Tiết Kiệm Chi Phí Cho Gia Đình Bạn​
*3. Chất liệu nệm đạt chuẩn*
Trên thị trường nệm hiện nay, các nhà sản xuất đã cho ra đời rất nhiều dòng nệm có chất liệu khác nhau như lò xo, cao su thiên nhiên, cao su nhân tạo, tổng hợp hay nệm bông ép,... mỗi loại đều có đặc tính khác nhau, vì vậy khi lựa chọn nệm, bạn phải tìm hiểu rõ các tính năng của từng loại để chọn đúng nệm phù hợp cho gia đình, tránh lãng phí. Đối với người lớn tuổi, nên dùng các loại nệm có độ nâng đỡ cơ thể tốt, chống đau lưng như nệm bông ép hoặc nệm cao su thiên nhiên. Thời tiết ở nước ta thường nóng quanh năm nên hãy chọn các chất liệu nệm có độthoáng mát tốt, tránh gây hầm nóng khi ngủ.

Hãy chọn mua nệm ở những nơi uy tín, cung cấp các dòng nệm đạt chuẩn chất lượng quốc tế và có chứng nhận an toàn cho sức khỏe người nằm. Những cửa hàng này sẽ có bảo hành nệm cho bạn cũng như các dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm định kỳ.




Bí Kíp Mua Nệm Tiết Kiệm Chi Phí Cho Gia Đình Bạn​
*4. Tham khảo nhiều cửa hàng*
Để tiết kiệm chi phí cho gia đình khi mua nệm, hãy dành một chút thời gian để tìm hiểu và tham khảo ở nhiều cửa hàng khác nhau về chất liệu, giá cả, mẫu mã và ưu tiên chọn những cửa hàng đang có các ưu đãi nệm cũng là một cách khác hay đó.

*5. Thử nệm trước khi mua*
Chỉ thông qua những mô tả của nệm cũng chưa đủ để bạn nhận biết chiếc nệm tốt và phù hợp, đừng ngại ngần mà hãy thử nệm ngay tại cửa hàng nhé, bạn sẽ cảm nhân chính xác được độcứng, độ đàn hồi và mềm mại của nệm. Các cửa hàng uy tín sẽ thoải mái cho bạn thử nệm vì chất lượng sản phẩm được đảm bảo. Bên cạnh đó, chúng ta cũng nên kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng các đường may, khóa kéo xung quanh nệm để đảm bảo rằng nệm không bị lỗi khi đem về nhà.




Bí Kíp Mua Nệm Tiết Kiệm Chi Phí Cho Gia Đình Bạn
​*6. Giá cả*
Đây là tiêu chí quan trọng nhất khi lựa chọn mua nệm để phù hợp với kinh tế của gia đình. Công nghệ internet phát triển mạnh mẽ, chúng ta dễ dàng tham khảo giá và so sánh giá cả của các dòng nệm cũng như các cửa hàng khác nhau thông qua các trang web chính thức của họ hoặc qua các fanpage trên facebook. Lời khuyên cho bạn là hãy chọn những dòng nệm có mức giá tầm trung trở lên để đảm bảo sức khỏe và giấc ngủ của gia đình, đừng tiết kiệm quá để rồi sử dụng những chiếc nệm kém chất lượng, thời gian sử dụng ngắn, dễ bị vi khuẩn và gây đau nhức nhé.

Tóm lại, nếu muốn tiết kiệm chi phí mua nệm cho gia đình, bận cần có sự chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng trước khi mua cũng như xem xét tài chính của gia đình. Ngoài ra, khi sử dụng nên bảo dưỡng nệm thường xuyên để nâng cao tuổi thọ của nệm nữa nhé. Chúc các bạn mua nệm thành công.


----------

